# My Lofts



## trailbound (Apr 11, 2007)

I am nearing completion of my new loft, and have moved all my YB's to it, leaving the old loft right next to it completely to my breeders. I will upload some images after work today of the interiors of both lofts. A club member is coming over today to help ensure I put the vents for proper air exchange in the right spots. The birds seem to love it, only real problem I may have to find a solutiopn for is that it might be a tad large so when it comes time to catch up birds for thier tosses, they have too much room to fly, so I may down the line come up with some sort of room divider, any ideas out there?
Kelley


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, I love it! it looks really nice.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do what we do. Catch your birds in the dark. We either go out after dark or before sunrise. My loft is too big too, so it's hard catching the birds. If you catch them at night and put them in baskets, it helps get them accustomed to sleeping in the basket, as they'll do that during race season anyway.Oh, and your loft look really nice. How tall is it? or rather, how tall are you??? LOL..........


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

After about the fifteen or sixteen thousandth time catching your birds for a toss or a race it doesnt matter how big the loft is you can catch them easily it just takes practice. You also (if you have the time) should hand feed your birds not only does it make them more tame but you can ensure then all get enough food! If you are really having trouble you should look into training your birds a family friend and great pigeon race that I know and respect very much hated catching his birds so he trained them to a whistle and when he blew that whistle (with a different pitch than his feeding whistle) and they would just crate up, it is one of the coolest things to watch! hope this kinda helps.... I just love to rant! LoL


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Trailbound

Nice lofts. I sent some birds up to the Alaska Arctic Circle Race out of Fairbanks with Lew Bishop and Jerry Pearson. Do you know them or of the race? They fly a 150 and a 230 due North to a place called Arctic Circle. Nice to see some fanciers up in bear country.

Randy


----------



## trailbound (Apr 11, 2007)

Randy,
Thats excellent!!!! I have 2 birds in that race as well, and Jerry has been an incredible mentor to me up here, he is always who I am referring to when I mention my mentor on this site. Lew is also a great guy, and has been helpful as well. It is a nice club to belong to. Nice to meet you...

Renee,
I am only 5'4", and the loft will have a dropped ceiling before too long. I can reach the highest corner, but barely. I found too, when I was training birds out of what is now my breeders loft, and also a large area (tho not quite as big as what they are in now) That after hand feeding (Yep, I feed them all that way) they do become quite tame, and though they will fly when I do make to catch them, most I can pretty much pluck right off the perches before they even feel inclined to try to get away. Just curious though, when you catch at night, can you flip the lights on, or do you use a headlamp type thing. Won't help me at all in the summer, as it is light 24 hours, and I have greenhouse panels on the roof, and believe me, they do move around at night up here, but last night I was up at around 12:30am, and by golly, it was almost DARK, so it is coming. 

I am on my way out to take some more pictures of the insides, and will post them also. Thanks for all the comments everyone...
Kelley


----------

